# CA glue for wood - No activator needed



## sawdustjunkie

Hot Stuff CA has been used for wood forever. I used it when I built and flew RC planes. It's really good glue.
There are others available and all work well on wood.
Bob Smith also makes CA glues under many different labels. Usually these are available in hobby shops.
There are also some CA glues for just plastic, low odor and even for foam and foam core products.
I haven't tried the stuff you just bought, but I am sure it is quite good.
Most modern glues are far better than years ago.
The activator is used to make the glue dry instantly. You could probably use it on the glue you bought if you want it to bond instantly.


----------



## cicerojoe

Steve,

It is my understanding that CA "wood" glues for formulated work in an acidic PH (which may exist in the wood) and that other CA glues are not.

The thing I like about this glue is the price and the availability.

Thank for your input.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks for the post- Interesting


----------



## JAAune

RapidFuse actually does have a long track record. It's Nexabond super glue. Bioformix sold it to DAP and the product got rebranded into RapidFuse. I wanted to buy some Nexabond a little while ago and after I failed to locate any, some research dug up that information.

I like HotStuff but the fact that the tips always seem to gum up no matter how carefully I clean them is annoying. RapidFuse/Nexabond is less prone to this problem partially due to the needle mounted inside the cap.


----------



## cicerojoe

That is interesting. I see that there is quite a bit of info out there on Nexabond. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I've also used CA glues for decades, like Hot Stuff, Zap, Super T, Bob Smith…

The two DAP Rapid Fuse products, the wood version and the one with the blue label that I've used are different than the stuff I'm familiar with. They have a different workability, with a faster initial grab that stays repositionable for a while, but the gap filling of a very thick yet slow curing CA. The price and packaging are pretty good, too!

So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## cicerojoe

I did a little video review and demo of the glue


----------

